# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  No Screens Found oder so ???

## Cresimon

ich habe 3 Platten: C: (win2000) , D: (nix) , F: (redhat 8.0)
redhat ist das neuste bei mir am pc aber ich hab probleme!

1.) Seit dem ich Linux auf F: habe kann ich von Windows aus nichtmehr auf die F: zugreifen!

2.) Ich hab mich nach der Installation sehr gefreut und wollte hochfahren im RedHat, ich geb mein Root Passwort ein, dann war ich eingeloggt und wusste zuerst nicht was zu tun ist weil nichts passiert ist, ein Freund sagte mir dann ich soll "startx" eingeben , dann wäre es fast gelungen wenn da nicht gestanden währe: 
No Screens Found (oder so ähnlich) , und darunter:
There are Screens, but they are not configured , oder so ähnlich....  :Embarrassment: 

3.) Wie bring ich das nun zum Laufen ? bzw. wo kann ich die "Screens (???)" konfigurieren ?

(Wenn ich länger als 2 Tage nicht zurückschreiben sollte schreibt auf cresimon@hotmail.com)

----------


## towo2099

> 1.) Seit dem ich Linux auf F: habe kann ich von Windows aus nichtmehr auf die F: zugreifen!


Logisch, Windows kennt das Linux Dateisystem ja nicht!




> 2.) Ich hab mich nach der Installation sehr gefreut und wollte hochfahren im RedHat, ich geb mein Root Passwort ein, dann war ich eingeloggt und wusste zuerst nicht was zu tun ist weil nichts passiert ist, ein Freund sagte mir dann ich soll "startx" eingeben , dann wäre es fast gelungen wenn da nicht gestanden währe:
> No Screens Found (oder so ähnlich) , und darunter:
> There are Screens, but they are not configured , oder so ähnlich....


X-Server konfigurieren, z.B. mit *xf86config*



> 3.) Wie bring ich das nun zum Laufen ? bzw. wo kann ich die "Screens (???)" konfigurieren ?


siehe oben.

----------


## MatzeG2002

Hi,

1.) Das ist logisch. Windoof kann das Linux-Format nicht lesen. ( ext2, ext3, reiserfs, xfs....)

2.) Unter RedHat 8.0 kann es das fast nicht geben das der X-Server nicht läuft. Habe es schon auf drei verschiedenen
     Systemen installiert und es erkennt die Grafikhardware ohne Probs.

3.) Such mal hier im Forum nach "startx startet"


Gruß Matze

----------


## Cresimon

ich werd das mit dem X-Server startbefehl mal probieren , hab mir den Befehl aufgeschrieben ;D , was ist ein X-Server ??? also was ist wichtig bei der konfiguration ? ich bin bald wieder da ich schau mir mal an ob der befehl funkt und was es da so gibt...

----------


## Cresimon

Ok , das konfigurieren hat geklappt aber bei "startx" kommt immer noch die gleiche meldung:

No Screens Found

da gibts Screens aber keine benützbaren soviel ich auf englisch lesen konnte :P , und dann stand noch (auch nix neues) das er XFree86.0.log nicht finden konnte oder das da nix drin is oder so...
bitte helft mir  :Frown:  , ich will linux  :Mad:

----------


## muchmarc

hi, 
wenn die Auto-Konfiguratoren nicht helfen sollten (xf86config und dergleichen)
empfehle ich die manuelle Bearbeitung der Konfigurationsdatei.

die liegt normalerweise in /etc/X11/ und heisst XF86Config oder so ähnlich...

Als Referenz/Hilfe reicht die man-Page dazu...

mfg
mucharc

P.S.
ich setze voraus, dass du die Eigenschaften von deiner Hardware kennst...
(und ein wenig Englisch kannst *g*)

----------


## Cresimon

ich benütze linux zum ersten mal , wie soll ich in etc oder so reinkommen wenn linux gar nicht funktioniert ???

noch eine frage , mein windows läuft wahnsinnig lahm beim hochfahren seitdem ich linux draufhabe, wie könnt ich die F: (wo linux drauf is) formatieren wenn linux gar nicht geht und ich im Dos & Win das nicht Formatieren (bzw. angreifen) kann ?

----------


## marcdevil

ich denke mal er weiss nicht, das er eine NVidia Grafikkarte hat.
Hier ist die Anleitung: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...ghlight=nvidia

----------


## Cresimon

Genau! ich hab eine Nvidia Gerforce 4 mx

ok ich les mal

----------

